
Ask HN: Anyone need a p2p proxy with ability to define tasks completed by a human? - mrsmee89
The human portion would work similar to amazon mechanical turk or crowdflower (ex: fill out captcha). The residential proxy&#x2F;p2p proxy would work similar to luminati. Anyone have a use case for this?
======
j_s
The use case is time-delayed Tor actions. A delay would prevent correlating
Tor access with the associated server. However, many users of this service
would be requesting tasks that could wind up causing the turk to get arrested!

------
etherealisms
Are you offering the service or selling the software? I might know someone.

